# A list of CAPS ONLY (uppercase) FONTS?



## BigDaveinNJ

How can I find CAPS ONLY fonts (uppercase only)? I need to use them for some applications and was wondering the easiest way to find them.

Thanks in advance

DAVID 

PS: Sorry if not exactly "on-topic".


----------



## mtbird

Hiya Dave 
Maybe something like this ??........

http://www.1001fonts.com/fonts_overview.html?page=1&category_id=30

Debe


----------



## BigDaveinNJ

Thanks  Debe.


----------

